# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Steun onze Belgische dokter Uyttersprot aub

## PINOKE123

Steun onze Belgische petitie aub - onze dokter die ons goed behandeld tegen CVS mag gewoon niet gestraft worden :
http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/s...teruyttersprot
en voeg gerust commentaar toe.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb de petitie getekend!

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb ook getekend!

----------


## PINOKE123

Merci Luus! Ik hoop zo dat voor al de cvs-patienten en ook voor onze dokter dat de deur opengaat....

----------


## christel1

Had dit al een tijdje geleden gedaan ook voor haar collega Dr Coucke, als het moet ga ik getuigen voor hem in de rechtbank, heb me al opgegeven en heb al contact gehad. En ja je kan genezen van CVS en fybro, ben er het levende bewijs van
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## PINOKE123

Bedankt en goed dat je genezen bent zeg...maar je mag altijd wat reclame maken voor ons doel....dank bij voorbaat.. Tita

----------


## PINOKE123

Even vergeten : wij zoeken voor beide dokters getuigenissen van mensen waar de behandeling van beide dokters hebben geholpen...je kunt je getuigenis zetten op facebook op de site "stop de heppzucht" Alvast bedankt..knuffel

----------


## Luuss0404

MEAB vzw start deze petitie op, om beide getroffen artsen, Dr. Coucke en Dr. Uyttersprot, te steunen. Zie en teken op http://www.meab.be/Petitie%20RIZIV%202010.htm of op http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/meabvzw/

----------


## christel1

Ben al direct lid se van de FB groep en ga nog eens de petities tekenen desnoods in naam van al de CVS patiënten

----------

